# New to the froum and having problems with motor swap



## aa_ezra (Jun 18, 2011)

OK, so i will update my info as soon as i get a straight answer from the owner as i am working on his car.
I was told by the owner that the car is a 94 altima it has the 2.4 16 valve engine. I found some paper work that stated the car was a 97 so i will have to deal with the later. here is the problem

stats
94 ( maybe 97) altima
2.4 16valve
automatic

Guy purchased a a Japan low mileage motor 30k and was told it would fit that it was 1 year newer 95 i guess bc if it was a 97 that would make the enigne a 98 and that's a different motor correct?

So i bolted on the old brackets intake manifold assembly, valve cover, distributor assembly, New plugs, plug wires, air filter.

turned on the car it stumbles backfires then dies. The only code i get is 55 wich means everything is ok, i may have done it wrong tho.

The timing is correct on it, plugs are wet with gas, fresh gas in the tank

Had an injector seal leak ad the manifold, replaced tho whole fuel rail as it was bent from previouse mechanic not using the spacers.

Took off reference sensor on the belhousing it makes no difference. Does the flex plate flywheel have to go on a certain way here?

I belong to a nother forum but i had no help what so ever so im hoping i get lucky here.


I just want to get the car running. The tranmission issue im having i will post later as i just want the car to stay running 

thanks in advance


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

flex plate wont matter. are you sure your spark plugs are in the correct order? ive done lots of these swaps and theyre usually very straight forward.


----------



## aa_ezra (Jun 18, 2011)

ok well finaly got the car running it idles at about around 900 i would say. still bobs up and down a litle, runs perfectly smooth with a/c on at 1k rpm.


Ok glad flex plate is ok. didnt' want to take down the transmission again. Found the reason why it would start then die. The 2nd manifold gasket on the intake that does no go directly onto the head was still on. And new gasket i put on was backwards. Repaired that and got it running. hopefully the small idle issue will go away


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check the plug that goes into the idle air control valve. mine used to change my idle just by touching it. other than that, you can check the spark plug wires for wear. look for a light show in the dark. an arching plug will affect the idle too.


----------

